# أسئلة واجابتها عن البشرية



## sun-shine008 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*







السؤال: ما هو المقصود بأن الأنسان مخلوق علي صورة الله كشبهه (تكوين 26:1-27)؟

الجواب: في آخر أيام الخليقة، قال الله "لنصنع الأنسان علي صورتنا، كشبهنا" (تكوين 26:1). ولذا فهو أكمل عمله "بلمسة خاصة". وشكل الله الأنسان من التراب وأعطاه حياه (تكوين 7:2). ولذا فالأنسان فريد بين كل مخلوقات الله، لأنه يحمل الجزء المادي (الجسد) والغيرمادي (النفس/ الروح).

وكوننا أننا علي "صورة" الله "كشبهه" ، في كلمات بسيطة يعني أننا مخلوقين لنمثل الله. وآدم لم يمثل الله من الناحية الجسدية. فالكتاب يقول لنا أن "الله روح" (يوحنا 24:4) ولذا فهو لا جسد له. ولكن جسد آدم مثل الله من ناحية الكمال صحياً وأنه غير خاضع للموت.

وصورة الله تشير الي الجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان. وتفصل الأنسان عن الحيوان، وتعده ل"التسلط" الذي أعده الله له (تكوين 28:1)، وتمكنه من الشركة مع خالقه. فالأنسان علي صورة الله من الناحية العقلية، الأخلاقية، والأجتماعية.

فعقلياً خلق الأنسان ككائن منطقي وذا أرادة – أي يمكنه أن يفكر وأن يختار. وهذا يمثل ذكاء الله وحريته. فعندما يخترع الأنسان ماكينة، أو يكتب كتاباً، أو يرسم لوحة، أو يستمتع بسيمفونية، فأنه يعلن أنه مصنوع علي صورة الله.

وأخلاقياً فالله صنع الله الأنسان متمتعا ببر وصلاح، وهو يمثل قداسة الله. ورأي الله كل ما صنعه (وهذا يتضمن الأنسان) وقال أنه "جيد جداً" (تكوين 31:1). وضميرنا أو البوصلة الأخلاقية التي تحكمنا هي تمثل ما صنعنا عليه. فعندما يكتب شخصاً قانوناً، أو يبتعد عن الشر، أو يمدح عمل أخلاقي جيد، أو يشعر بالذنب، فهو يؤكد حقيقة أنه مصنوع علي صورة الله.

وأجتماعياً، فقد خلق الأنسان للشركة. وهذا يمثل محبة الله و طبيعته الثلاثية. ففي جنة عدن علاقة الأنسان الأساسية كانت مع الله (تكوين 8:3 يشير الي شركة مع الله)، وخلق الأنسان المرأة الأولي لأنه رأي "ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحيداً" (تكوين 18:2). وكل مرة فيها يتزوج الأنسان ، أو يصنع صداقات، أو يحتضن طفلاً، أو يذهب للكنيسة، فهو يمثل حقيقة أنه مصنوع علي صورة الله. 

وجزء من أن آدم قد صنع علي صورة الله بما أنه لديه الأمكانية أن يكون له حرية الأختيار. وبالرغم أنه قد أعطي طبيعة صالحة، فآدم صنع اختيار شرير ليتمرد ضد صانعه. وبصنع ذلك، فقد شوب آدم صورة الله في داخله، ونقل هذا الشكل المشوه لنسله، بما يتضمننا نحن (رومية 12:5). واليوم، مازلنا نحمل صورة الله (يعقوب 9:3)، ولكننا أيضاً نحمل أثار الخطيئة. ونظهر تأثيرها علينا عقلياً، أخلاقياً، أجتماعياً، وجسدياً.

والأخبار السارة هي أنه، عندما يفدي الله شخصاً، فأن الشخص يبدأ في أستعادة الصورة الأصلية التي صنعه الله عليها، ويصبح "خليقة جديدة، مصنوعة علي صورة صلاح الله وقدسيته" (أفسس 24:4 و أنظر أيضاً كولوسي 10:3). *


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل نحن مخلوقين من جزئين أم ثلاثة أجزاء؟ هل نحن جسد، نفس، وروح – أم جسد ، نفس-روح؟

الجواب: تكوين 26:1-27 يعلن، "وقال الله: نعمل الأنسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا، فيتسلطون علي سمك البحر و علي طير السماء وعلي البهائم، وعلي كل الأرض، وعلي جميع الدبابات التي تدب علي الأرض. فخلق الله الانسان علي صورته . علي صورة الله خلقه. ذكراً وأنثي خلقهم".

وهذا الجزء الكتابي يوضح لنا أنه هناك شيئاً يفصل البشر من جميع المخلوقات الأخري. فالأنسان مخلوق ليكون له علاقة مع الله، وعليها، فقد خلقنا الله بناحية مادية وناحية غير مادية. والناحية المادية واضحة في الجسد، الأعضاء، الخ. وهي صفات تستمر مع الانسان مادام حياً. والناحية الغير مادية هي الأشياء الغير ملموسة: النفس، الروح، الذكاء، الأرادة، الضمير، الخ. وهذه الصفات تستمر مع الأنسان حتي بعد موته الجسدي.

وكل البشر يمتلكون الصفات المادية والغير مادية، ومن الواضح أن البشر لديهم جسد، يحتوي علي الدم، اللحم، العظام، الأعضاء، والخلايا. ولكن النواح الغير مادية للأنسان هي غالبا ما تكون موضع النقاش. فماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن هذه النواح؟ تكوين 7:2 – يذكر أن الانسان كنفس حية. و عدد 22:16 - ثم خرا علي وجهيهما وقالا: "اللهم اله أرواح جميع البشر، هل يخطيء رجل واحد فتسخط علي كل الجماعة؟" هذا الجزء يسمي الله بأله أرواح جميع البشر. أمثال 23:4 فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، ، لأن منه مخارج الحياة. وهذا يشير الي أن القلب هو جزء رئيسى لأرادة الأنسان وعواطفه. وفي أعمال الرسل 1:23 - يقول بولس للمجمع "أيها الرجال الأخوة، اني بكل ضمير صالح قد عشت لله الي هذا اليوم". رومية 1:12 – فأطلب اليكم أيها الأخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله، عبادتكم العقلية. ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر، بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم، لتختبروا ماهي أرادة الله، الصالحة المرضية الكاملة. فكما نري هناك الكثير من الصفات الغير مادية للبشر، وأن جميع البشر يشتركون في النواحي المادية والغير مادية. وهذه القائمة غير شاملة ولا يعبر ذلك عن هذا الموضوع بالكامل.  

وفي حين أن معظم النقاش يدور حول الأجزاء الغير مادية للبشر وخاصة الروح والنفس فالكتاب المقدس يركز علي أكثر من هاتين الصفتين. وبشكل ما تعتبر الصفات المذكورة بأعلاه (النفس، الروح، القلب، الضمير، والعقل) متصلة ومتداخلة. الروح والنفس هم قطعاً أجزاء غير مادية للأنسان. وفي الغالب هم يحتووا علي الصفات الأخري. فأنه من المستحيل أن نجزم ما هي تلك الصفات. وهناك نظريات مقنعة لوجهتين النظر المقدمين. وجزء رئيسي يوجد في عبرانيين 12:4 "لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضي من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة الي مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته". والكتاب يقول لنا شيئين علي الأقل (1) أنه يمكن الفصل بين الروح والنفس (2) أن الفصل بين الروح والنفس يحدث من خلال كلمة الله. ويمكننا أن نتأكد كبشر أن لدينا جسد، روح، ونفس، وصفات أخري كثيرة! ولكن بدلا من أن نركز علي هذه الصفات يجب علينا أن نركز علي الخالق، ولما صنعنا عليه "أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجباً" (مزمور 14:139).
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماهو الفرق بين روح ونفس الأنسان؟

الجواب: ماهو الفرق بين الروح والنفس؟ كلمة "الروح" تشير الي الجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان. وللبشر روح ولكننا لسنا مجرد أرواح. ونجد أن في الكتاب المقدس أن المؤمنيين، الذي يسكن فيهم الروح القدس، يسمون "أحياء روحياً" (كورنثوس 11:2 وعبرانيين 12:4 ويعقوب 26:2). والغير مؤمنيين هم "أموات روحياً" (أفسس 1:2-5 و كولوسي 13:2). وفي كتابات الرسول بولس نجد أن "الروح" جزء أساسي من حياة المؤمن (كورنثوس الأولي 14:2 و 1:3 و 45:15 وأفسس 3:1 و 19:5 وكولوسي 9:1 و 16:3). والروح هو العنصر الموجود في الأنسان والذي يؤهله لتكوين علاقة حميمة مع الله. وكلما نجد كلمة "الروح" مستخدمة، فأنها تشير الي الجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان بما في ذلك نفسه.

وكلمة "النفس" لا تشير فقط الي الجزء الغير مادي في الأنسان بل أيضاً الجزء المادي. وبخلاف الروح فالأنسان هو نفس. وببساطة فكلمة "نفس" تعني حياة. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يتعدي "الحياة" ويغطي أجزاء أخري. وواحدة من هذة الأجزاء هي قابلية الأنسان لفعل الخطيئة (لوقا 26:12). فالأنسان بطبيعته خاطيء ونفسه ملوثة كنتيجة لذلك. ومبدأ الحياة غير موجود في وقت الموت المادي (تكوين 18:35 وأرميا 2:15). و"النفس" كما في "الروح" هي محور عديد من التجارب الروحية والعاطفية (أيوب 25:30 ومزمور 5:43 وأرميا 17:13). وكلما نجد كلمة "نفس" مستخدمة فأنها تشير للأنسان ككل حياً أو ميتاً.  

و"الروح" و "النفس" متماثلين في استخدامهم في حياة المؤمن. ولكنهم بالقطع مختلفان. فال"النفس" تمثل رؤية الأنسان الأفقية مع العالم. و"الروح" هو رؤية الأنسان العمودية (أو الرأسية) مع الله. ومن المهم تذكر ان الأثنان يشيران للجزء الغير مادي من الأنسان ولكن "الروح" فقط هو مايشير الي عن مسيرة الأنسان مع الله. بينما يشير "النفس" الي مسيرة الأنسان في العالم مادياً وغير مادياً.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: لماذا عاش الناس في سفر التكوين عمراً طويلاً؟

الجواب: كون أن الناس عاشوا عمراً طويلاً جداً في الأسفار الأولي من سفر التكوين هو شيء غامض. وهناك الكثير من النظريات المطروحة من خلال علماء الكتاب المقدس. والأصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين يعطينا قائمة بنسل آدم – النسل المجيد الذي يولد من خلاله المسيا. وربما أنعم الله علي هذا النسل بالعمر الطويل كنتيجة لطاعتهم ومحبتهم لله. وبينما يجوز ذلك التفسير، فالكتاب المقدس لا يقتصر ذكر العمر الطويل علي الأشخاص المذكورين في تكوين الأصحاح الخامس. وأيضا لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس في تكوين أصحاح 5 أن الأشخاص المذكورين كانوا رجال الله. ومن المرجح أن كل الذين عاشوا في هذا الوقت قد عمروا لمئات من السنوات. ومن الغالب أن أشياء عديدة تسببت في ذلك.

تكوين 6:1-7 يذكر أن الأرض كانت محاطة بالماء مما أثر في البيئة الطبيعية في كل الأرض والتي قد منعت المؤثرات السيئة والأشعاع. مما جعل الأرض مكان مناسب لمعيشة صحية للأنسان. وربما يكون هذا من أهم الأسباب أذ أننا نلاحظ أن المدة العمرية قد بدأت في النقصان بعد الفيضان مباشرة. تكوين 11:7 يشير الي ذلك أن المياه غمرت الأرض وربما كانت هذه هي المياة التي أحاطت بالأرض من قب، مهيئة بذلك ظروف طبيعية ومعيشية جيدة. فبمقارنة أعمار الناس قبل الفيضان (تكوين 1:5-32) بأعمارهم بعد الفيضان (تكوين 10:11-32). نري أن أعمارهم قد تناقصت بشكل ملحوظ.

ومن العوامل الأخري التي يجب أن تأخذ في الأعتبار، هي أن التكوين الجيني للأنسان الذي كان مخلوقاً بلا عيب. فآدم وحواء كانوا مخلوقات كاملة. وكانت لديهم مقاومة ومناعة عظيمة ضد الأمراض. وبالطبع فأن نسلهم قد ورثوا بعض هذه الصفات. ومع الوقت وبدخول الخطيئة العالم، تعرض التكوين الجيني للتلف وأصبح المرض والموت جزء من حياة الأنسان. مما أثر علي فترة الأنسان العمرية.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ما هو أصل الأعراق المختلفة؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس لا يعطينا أصل "الأعراق" للشعوب المختلفة في لون البشرة. والحقيقة أنه هناك أصل عرقي واحد للبشرية. ونجد أن البشر يختلفون في لون بشرتهم أو في صفاتهم الجسدية. والبعض يرجح أنه عندما بلبل الله الألسنة عند برج بابل (تكوين 1:11-9)، فأنه أسس الأعراق المختلفة. ومن الممكن أن يكون الله قد غير تكوين الأنسان الجيني ليؤهله للمعيشة في الظروف الطبيعية المختلفة، فربما جهز الأفارقة بتكوين ما يسمح لهم بتحمل الحرارة الشديدة. وتبعاً لهذه النظرية، فأن الله بلبل الألسنه، مسببا للبشر التفرقة اللغوية، ثم فرق في التكوين الجيني لكل جماعة لغوية تبعاً للمنطقة الجغرافية التي سيستقرون فيها. وبرغم امكانية حدوث ذلك فأنه لا يوجد أدلة كتابية تعضد هذه النظرية. فالأعراق، او لون الأنسان غير مذكور في أي من أجزاء قصة برج بابل.

وبعد الفيضان، وعندما أسست الجماعات اللغوية المختلفة، فقد أنفصلت هذه الجماعات وأتجهت للأستقرار في أماكن مختلفة. وبذلك تعرض المحور الجيني للأنكماش أذ أن كل جماعة تزاوجت من بعضها البعض وليس من جميع البشركما كان عليه سابقاً. وبهذا طغت بعض الصفات الجسدية لكل جماعة. وبمرور الوقت أستمر ذلك المحور الجيني في الأنكماش حتي أصبح جميع أفراد الجماعة يحملون نفس الصفات الجينية والجسدية.

وتفسير آخر يقول أن آدم وحواء كانوا يحملون عنصر جيني معين يؤهلهم لأنجاب أطفال ذوو ألوان بشرة مختلفة فاتحة كانت أو داكنة بكل درجات الألوان من الأسود الي الأبيض. ومثيل لهذا عندما يتزواج اثنان من أعراق مختلفة فأن أطفالهم قد يحملون لون بشرة مختلف تماما كل واحد عن الآخر. وبما أن الله أراد أن يختلف البشر في الصفات الجسدية، فأنه من المرجح أنه أهل آدم وحواء لأنجاب أطفال بألوان بشرة مختلفة. ثم نجد أن نوح وزوجته وأولاده الثلاث وزوجاتهم (ثمانية أشخاص) الذين نجوا من الطوفان (تكوين 13:7). و ربما كان كل من أولاد نوح يحملون صفات جسدية مختلفة. وربما كانت زوجة نوح تحمل صفات جسدية مختلفة عنه وربما كان ذلك الحال مع كل من الثمانية أشخاص مما يعني أنهم يحملون العنصر الجيني الذي يؤهلهم لأنجاب أطفال من أعراق مختلفة. وبالرغم من أختلاف التفسيرات، فأنه من المهم تذكر أننا كلنا أتينا من عرق وأصل واحد، مخلوقين من اله واحد ولهدف واحد.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن العنصرية، التمييز والتعصب؟

الجواب: من المهم أولاً أن ندرك أنه هناك أصل عرقي واحد للجنس البشري – سواء كان الأنسان أفريقي، أسيوي، أمريكي، هندي، أو عربي. فهذه كلها جنسيات. ونجد أن كل البشر يحملون نفس الصفات الجسدية وأن أختلف شكلها. فالجميع قد خلقوا علي صورة الله كشبهه (تكوين 26:1-27). والله أحب العالم كله (يوحنا 16:3). ويسوع ضحي بحياته لفداء العالم كله (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). "العالم كله" بالطبع يشمل كل أنسان من مختلف الأعراق والخلفيات في العالم.

والله لا يظهر لنا أي تفرقة أو تمميز في معاملته لنا (تثنية 17:10 و أعمال الرسل 34:10 ورومية 11:2 وأفسس 9:6)، وهكذا يجب علينا معاملة بعضنا البعض. يعقوب 4:2 يصف أي شخص متعصب ب "قاض أفكار شريرة". وبدلا من هذا يوصينا الكتاب المقدس بأن "نحب قريبنا كنفسنا" (يعقوب 8:2). وفي العهد القديم يقسم الناس الي مجموعتين "اليهود و الأمم" ولقد أراد الله أن يكون الشعب اليهودي كهنة الله، وأن يخدموا وأن يعلنوا كلمة الله للأمم. ونجد أن اليهود قد امتلاؤا بالكبرياء وأبغضوا الأمم. ووضع المسيح نهاية لذلك ، وحطم حائط العداء (أفسس 14:2). وبهذا يصبح أي نوع من التعصب، التمميز، أو العنصرية عمل مخالف لما صنعه المسيح لأجلنا علي الصليب.

ولقد أوصانا المسيح أن نحب بعضنا البعض كما هو أحبنا (يوحنا 34:13). الله غير متحامل ولا يفرق في معاملتنا، ولذا علينا أن نتعلم منه وأن نحافظ علي نفس المستوي من المحبة. ويعلمنا المسيح في آخر أنجيل متي 25 بأن ما نفعله بأحد أخوته الأصاغر فبه نفعل. فأن عاملنا أنسان ما بكراهية، فلابد أن نتذكر أن هذا الشخص مخلوق علي صورة الله كشبهه، وأننا نقوم بجرح شخص ما قد أحبه و مات المسيح من أجله.

والتعصب بأشكاله المختلفة وبدرجاته المتنوعة، هو طاعون البشرية لأجيال متعددة. أيها الأخوة والأخوات من كل أصل عرقي لا يجب أن يحدث ذلك بيننا. وأقول لضحايا التعصب والتمييز – أنه يجب عليكم أن تغفروا لمن أساء اليكم. فأفسس 32:4 يقول " كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض، شفوقين، متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضا في المسيح". أني أعلم أن المتعصبون لا يستحقون مغفرتكم ولكن كلنا لا نستحق مغفرة الله. وأقول لممارسي التعصب والاضطهاد – يجب عليكم أن ترجعوا عما تفعلوه وأن تتبوا عنه و "قدموا ذواتكم لله كأحياء من الأموات وأعضائكم آلات بر لله" (رومية 13:6). وأصلي أن يتحقق ما هو مكتوب في غلاطية 28:3 "ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر وأنثي، لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل هناك حد أقصى لعمر الإنسان؟

الجواب: كثيراً ما يفسر ما هو موجود في سفر التكوين 3:6 بأن 120 عاماً هو الحد الأقصى لعمر الإنسان، "لا يدين روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد، لزيغانه، هوبشر. وتكون أيامه مئة وعشرين سنة". ولكن الأصحاح الحادي عشر من سفر التكوين يذكر العديد من الناس الذين تعدى عمرهم 120 عاماً. وبناء على ذلك، يقوم الناس بتفسير ما هو موجود في سفر التكوين 3:6 كقاعدة عامة تحدد أن الناس لن يعيشوا أكثر من 120 عاماً. ومن الملاحظ أن عمر الناس يتناقص بصورة واضحة فيما بعد الطوفان (قارن الأعمار الموجودة في تكوين 5 بالأعمار المدونة في تكوين 11) ثم قارنها بما هو موجود في تكوين 24:11. ومنذ ذلك الوقت، نجد أن معظم الناس لا يتعدي أعمارهم 120 عاماً. فمن المحتمل أن ما هو موجود في تكوين 32:5 هو توقع الله لنقصان عمر الإنسان بسبب شره.

وهناك تفسير آخر للنص الكتابي وهو أن تكوين 3:6 يعتبر إعلان الله للبشرية بحدوث الفيضان بعد 120 عاماً. فعمر الإنسان هنا يشير الى عمر الإنسانية ككل. والبعض لا يتفق مع هذا التفسير حيث أن الله قد أمر نوح ببناء الفلك وهو عمره يناهز 500 عاماً في تكوين 32:5 في حين أن عمر نوح كان 600 عاماً عند حدوث الفيضان (تكوين 6:7) فهذا يعني أن الفترة الزمنية كانت 100 عام وليس 120 عاماً. ولكن وقت إعلان الله للفيضان الآتي في سفر التكوين 3:6 غير مذكور. كما أن ما هو موجود في تكوين 32:5 لا يتناول الوقت الذي أمر فيه الرب نوح ببناء الفلك بل هو يتناول عمر نوح عند إنجاب أبناؤه الثلاثة. فمن المحتمل أن الله قد قرر حدوث الفيضان ثم قام بتأجيل أمر نوح ببناء الفلك لعدة سنوات قادمة. ومهماً كان الحال، فإن المائة عام ما بين تكوين 32:5 و6:7 لا تناقض بأي شكل المائة وعشرون عاماً المذكورة في تكوين 3:6.

ونجد أن بعد مئات السنين من حدوث الفيضان، يعلن موسى أن "أيام سنينا هى سبعون سنة، وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة، وأفخرهل تعب وبلية، لأنها تقرض سريعاً فنطير" (مزمور 10:90). فالموجود في تكوين 3:6 أو مزامير 10:90 لا يعتبرحد أقصى لعمر البشر. فما هو مدون في سفر التكوين يعتبر نبؤة عن وقت حدوث الفيضان. وما هو مدون في سفر المزامير يشير الى قاعدة عامة لمتوسط عمر الإنسان 70-80 عاماً ( ويعتبر ذلك حقيقة واقعة الى يومنا هذا).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل نعتبر كلنا أبناء لله، أم أن هذا شيء مقصور على المسيحيون فقط؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس يوضح أن كل البشر هم خليقة الله (كولوسي 16:1)، ولكن فقط الذين هم اختبروا الولادة الثانية هم أبناء الله (يوحنا 12:1 ويوحنا 52:11 ورومية 16:8 ويوحنا الأولى 1:3-10).

ونجد أن الضالون في الكتاب المقدس لا يشار اليهم في الكتاب المقدس كأبناء الله. فأفسس 3:2 يقول لنا أننا قبل أن نخلص "الذين نحن أيضاً جميعاً تصرفنا قبلاً بينهم في شهوات جسدنا، عاملين مشيئات الجسد والأفكار، وكنا بالطبيعة أبناء الغضب كالباقين أيضاً". ورومية 8:9 يقول "أي ليس أولاد الجسد هم أولاد الله، بل أولاد الموعد يحسبون نسلاً" فبدلاً من أن نولد كأولاد الله نحن مولودون بالخطيئة، وهذا يفصلنا عن الله ويجعلنا أعداء له (يعقوب 4:4 ويوحنا الأولى 8:3). وقد قال يسوع "الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية، والعبد لا يبقي في البيت الى الأبد، أما الإبن فيبقي الى الأبد" (يوحنا 34:8). والآيات التالية في يوحنا 44:8 يقول المسيح للفريسيين "أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا " وحقيقة أن الخطاة لا يعتبروا أبناء الله يمكننا أن نجدها في يوحنا الأولى 10:3 "بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد ابليس: كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله، وكذا من لا يحب أخاه".

فنحن نصبح أبناء لله عندما نخلص لأن الله يتبنانا في عائلته من خلال علاقتنا بيسوع المسيح (غلاطية 5:4-6 وأفسس 5:1). ويمكننا أن نرى ذلك في الآيات الموجود في سفر رومية 14:8-17. "لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله. إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ : "يا أبا الآب". الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً، ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح. إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه". "لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع" (غلاطية 26:3) لأن الله "إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه، حسب مسرة مشيئته" (أفسس 5:1).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ما هي وجهة نظر المسيحية في الإستنساخ البشري؟

الجواب: بينما لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس تعاليم مباشرة عن الإستنساخ البشري، ولكن يمكننا أن نجد مباديء كتابية تلقي بعض الضوء على هذا التساؤل. عملية الإستنساخ تستلزم إستخدام الحمض النووي وخلايا جنينية. ويستخلص الحمض النووي من نواة خلية مخلوق. ثم يخلط الحمض الذي يحمل الصفات الوراثية مع نواة خلية جنين. وتستبدل الصفات الوراثية للجنين بالصفات الجديدة، وذلك لتكوين جنين طبق الأصل. ولكن يمكن أن يرفض الجنين تلك الصفات ويتسبب ذلك في موته. أو أن نزع صفاته الأصلية هو سبب موته. ومن الجدير ذكره استخدام عدد كبير من الأجنة لتحسين احتمالات نجاح عملية الإستنساخ. وفي حين أنه من الممكن إستنساخ مخلوقات بمثل هذا الشكل (مثل الخروف دوللي)، ولكن احتمالات النجاح الكامل بلا أخطاء عظيمة وتعقيدات مترتبة على ذلك هو إحتمال ضعيف جداً.

والنظرة المسيحية للإستنساخ يمكننا أن نراها في عدة مباديء كتابية. أولاً أن البشر مخلوقين علي صورة الله كشبهه ولذا فالبشر مميزين. وتكوين 26:1-27 يؤكد هذا المبدأ. ومن الواضح أن هذا شيء ثمين ولا يصح التلاعب فيه. ويشجع البعض عملية الإستنساح لمحاولة إنتاج أعضاء نافعة للذين يحتاجون لزرع الأعضاء وغير قادرون على إيجاد متبرعين مناسبين للأعضاء. وهم يعتقدون بأنه من خلال استنساخ أعضاء مطابقة لأعضاء الإنسان، لن يقوم الجسم برفض العضو الجديد. وبالرغم من إحتمال صحة هذه الفكرة فنجد أن ذلك يرخص من كرامة الحياة. فالعملية تتطلب كما ذكرنا إستخدام الكثير من الأجنة مما يدل على موت الكثير منها. فالتعامل هنا مع الأجنة يتم وكأنها مجرد مواد مكملة لعملية الإستنساخ وليست حياة آدمية.

أما بالنسبة للتسأول عن إن كان للأجنة المستنسخة نفس، فدعونا ننظر للخليقة. فتكوين 7:2 يقول، "وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة. فصار آدم نفساً حية" فهذا هو وصف خلق الله لنفس وروح الإنسان. ونفوسنا هى ما يكوننا وليس ما نملك (كورنثوس الأولى 45:15). فالسؤال إذا أي نوع من النفس ستخلق من الإستنساخ؟ وهذا سؤال يصعب الإجابة عليه.

وكثيراً ما يعتقد الناس أن الحياة لا تبدأ لحظة التصور (الحمل) وتكوين الجنين ولذا فالأجنة لا تمثل الحياة مثل البشر. ولكن هذا يتعارض بشدة مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. مزمور 13:139-16 يخبرنا "لأنك أنت اقتنيت كليتي. نسجتني في بطن أمي. أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجباً. عجيبة هى أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقيناً. لم تختف عنك عظامي حينما صنعت في الخفاء، ورقمت في أعماق الأرض. رأت عيناك أعضائي، وفي سفرك كلها كتبت يوم تصورت، إذ لم يكن واحد منها" فكاتب المزمور داوود يعلن أن الله يعرفه شخصياً قبل أن يولد، بما يعني أنه منذ أن أصبحت أمه حبلى به، وهو يعتبر واحد من البشر وله مستقبل ورب. وأن الله قد عرفه منذ لحظة التصور.

كما نجد أيضاً أن أشعياء 1:49-5 يتحدث عن دعوة الله لأشعياء لخدمته وهو بعد في بطن أمه. كما أمتلأ يوحنا المعمدان بالروح القدس وهو مازال جنيناً في بطن أمه (لوقا 15:1). وكل هذا يشير الى نظرة الكتاب عن بداية الحياة. وبهذا نرى أن الإستنساخ وتدمير الأجنة هو قتل للنفوس ولا يتماشى مع نظرة الكتاب المقدس للحياة.

وبما أن الإنسان هو مخلوق فلابد وأن يكون هناك خالق، والإنسان مسئول أمام ذلك الخالق. ورغم أن العالم يدعونا للإعتقاد أننا مسئولون فقط أمام أنفسنا، وأن الإنسان له السلطة على كل شيء، فإن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا غير ذلك. فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن الله خلق الإنسان، وسلطه على الأرض وما فيها (تكوين 28:1-29 وتكوين 1:9-2). وسيحاسب الإنسان عن تلك المسؤلية أمام الله. فالإنسان ليس المسئول الأخير عن نفسه ولا يمكنه أن يحدد مسائل الحياة والموت. وبما في ذلك الإستنساخ والإجهاض والقتل الرحيم. وتبعاً لما هو في الكتاب المقدس، فالله وحده هو الذي له سلطة على حياة الإنسان. فلا يجب على الإنسان أن يضع نفسه محل الله. 

إن نظرنا للإنسان كمجرد واحد من المخلوقات وليس كمخلوق متميز وفائق عجباً، فلا يصعب علينا أن نرى البشر كماكينات تحتاج الى إصلاح وقت عطبها. ولكننا لسنا مجرد مجموعة من الجزيئات والمواد الكيمائية. فالكتاب يعلمنا أن الله خلق كل منا وأنه له خطة لحياتنا. وأنه يرغب في تكوين علاقة معنا من خلال معرفة ابنه يسوع المسيح. وفي حين أن بعض أهداف الإستنساخ قد تبدو نافعة، فهذا ليس في محيط تسلط الإنسان. وأنه من غير الحكمة أن لا نفكر في العواقب الوخيمة التي قد تنتج عن إستخدامات ضارة لهذه التكنولوجيا. والإنسان لا يقدر أن يكون مسئولاً أو أن يحاسب الآخرين عما هو موافق من أهداف الإستنساخ.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماهو رأي الكتاب المقدس في ممارسة حرق جثث الموتى؟ هل يحق للمسيحيون أن يقوموا بحرق جثث موتاهم؟

الجواب: الحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتناول موضوع حرق جثث الموتى. ونجد أن هناك ذكر لبعض الأحداث في العهد القديم والتي تم فيها حرق الناس الى الموت (ملوك الأولى 18:16 وملوك الثانية 6:21)، وأيضاً لحرق جثث الموتى في (ملوك الثانية 16:23-20)، ولكن هذه ليست أمثلة لممارسة حرق جثث الموتى كما نعرفها اليوم. ومن الشيق ذكره أن حرق العظام البشرية الموجود في (ملوك الثانية 16:23-20) تسبب في تدنيس المذبح. برغم أنه لا يوجد أي شيء في العهد القديم يأمر الناس بعدم حرق جثث الموتى، ولا تذكر أي لعنة أو دينونة على من تحرق جثته.

ولقد تم ممارسة حرق جثث الموتى في وقت تدوين الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه لم يكن أمر شائع ما بين شعب اسرائيل أو مؤمني العهد الجديد. ونجد أن الكتاب يذكر دفن الأموات في المقابر أو الكهوف أو تحت الأرض (تكوين 19:23 و4:35 وأخبار الأيام 14:16 وتى 60:27-66). وفي حين أن دفن الأموات كانت الطريقة المتبعة، فإن الكتاب لايذكر أنها الطريقة الوحيدة المسموح بها.

فهل يحق للمؤمن المسيحي أن يمارس حرق الجثث بعد الموت؟ كما ذكرنا من قبل، لا يوجد أي مبدأ كتابي يتعارض مع هذه الممارسة. ولكن يكمن إعتراض بعض المؤمنيين لهذه الممارسة في أنها تتجاهل أن الله سيقيم أجسادنا ويوحدها مع أرواحنا (كورنثوس الأولى 35:15-58 وتسالونيكي الأولى 16:4). ولكننا لا نعتقد أن حرق الجثة سيعرقل إقامة الله للجسد. فنحن نعلم أن أجساد المؤمنين الذين نفقوا منذ آلاف السنين قد تحولت الى تراب. وأن هذا لن يمنع الله من إقامة أجسادهم. فحرق الجثة لا يحقق شيئاً غير إسراع عملية تحول الجسد الى تراب. ولذا فالله قادر على إقامة جسد من دفن ومن حرقت جثته. فمسألة دفن أو حرق الموتى هو ضمن نطاق الحرية المسيحية. ولكن يجب وأن يتفكر الشخص والعائلة في هذا الأمر وأن يطلبوا حكمة لإتخاذ هذا القرار من الله بالصلاة (يعقوب 5:1).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن القتل الرحيم؟

الجواب: هذه مسألة في غاية الصعوبة. فهناك طرفان يصعب توازنهم. من ناحية، لا نريد أن نشجع قصف عمر شخص ما قبيل ميعاده. ومن ناحية أخرى، متى نسمح لشخص ما أن يموت من غير أن نحاول إيقاف عملية الموت الطبيعية؟

ماذا عن القتل الرحيم؟ الحقيقة القاطعة أن الله يعارض القتل الرحيم يمكننا إستنتاجه من كون الله صاحب السيادة المطلقة. ونحن نعلم أن الموت الجسدي لا بد منه (مزمور 48:89 وعبرانيين 27:9). ولكن الله وحده هو صاحب السيادة عن كيفية وتوقيت موت الإنسان. وأيوب يقول سفر أيوب 23:30 "لأني أعلم أنك الى الموت تعيدني، وإلى بيت ميعاد كل حي". ونقرأ في مزامير 20:68 "الله لنا إله خلاص، وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج". وسفر الجامعة 8:8 "ليس لإنسان سلطان على الروح ليمسك الروح، ولا سلطان على يوم الموت". فالله له الحكم الفاصل على الموت (أنظر كورنثوس الأولى 26:15 و54-56 وعبرانيين 9:2 و14-15 ورؤيا 4:21). والقتل الرحيم هو محاولة الإنسان لسلب هذه السلطة من يد الله.

الموت هو حدث طبيعي. وفي بعض الأحيان يسمح الله بأن يعاني الشخص لفترة طويلة قبل موته، وفي بعض الأحيان الأخرى تقصر هذه الفترة. ولا يستمتع أحد بالمعاناة، ولكن هذا أيضاً لا يسمح لنا بتقرير أن ذلك الشخص مستعد للموت. ففي كثير من الأحيان يعلن الله أهدافه للإنسان من خلال معاناته "في يوم الخير، وفي يوم الشر اعتبر. إن الله جعل هذا مع ذاك، لكيلا يجد الإنسان شيئاً بعده" (سفر الجامعة 14:7). والرسالة الى رومية تعلمنا أن المحن تعلم المثابرة. والله يهتم بالذين يصرخون طالبين الموت لإنهاء معاناتهم. والله يعطي هدفاً للحياة حتى نهايتها. والله يعلم الأفضل، وتوقيته دائماً هو الأمثل.

ولكن في نفس الوقت لا يعلمنا الكتاب أن نفعل كل ما بوسعنا حتى يستمر الشخص على قيد الحياة. فإن كانت الحياة تعني إعتماد كل وظائف الإنسان على الماكينات فقط، فإنه ليس شيء لا أخلاقي أن نسمح للأطباء بإطفاء الماكينات حتى يموت الشخص بسلام. فإن كان الشخص في حالة غيبوبة تؤثر على وظائف العقل بصورة مستديمة لفترة طويلة، فإنه لن يغضب الله أن نرفع عنه الماكينات التي تقوم بوظائف أعضاؤه حتى يستمر على قيد الحياة. فإن كانت إرادة الله أن يبقيه حياً، فأنه قادر على فعل ذلك من غير مساعدة الماكينات.

وإتخاذ مثل هذا القرار، شيء قاس وفي غاية الصعوبة. فليس من السهل أن نطلب من الأطباء إنهاء رحله شخص نحبه. ولا يجب أن نسعى الى إنهاء حياة شخص ما بلا تريث، ولكن لا يجب وأن نحاول تعطيل عجلة الحياة الطبيعية. فمن الحكمة أن يلجأ من عليه إتخاذ القرار لله بالتوسل والصلاة (يعقوب 5:1) حتى يعلم ما هو القرار الصائب.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: ما معنى أننا قد إمتزنا عجباً كما هو مدون في (مزمور 14:139)؟

الجواب: مزمور 14:139 يقول ، "أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجباً. عجيبة هى أعمالك، ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقيناً". والمعنى المقصود في مزمور 14:139 يعبر عن الطبيعة العجيبة لأجسادنا. فجسد الإنسان هو أكثر الكائنات تعقيداً وتميزاً في العالم، وهذه الطبيعة الفريدة تخبرنا الكثير عن الخالق. فكل جزء من الجسد حتى الخلايا التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة، تبين أن الإنسان قد تم خلقه بطريقة عجيبة ومتميزة.

ونجد أن عند تصميم المهندسين أعمدة قوية، أنهم قومون بوضع المواد الأكثر صلابة في الخارج ثم يقوموا بملء ما في الداخل بمواد أقل صلابة وأخف وزناً. وبالمثل فإن جسد الإنسان مماثل لذلك التصميم بحيث أن العظام تشكل الهيكل الخارجي بينما يعمل ما بالداخل كمصنع لخلايا الدم من أنواع مختلفة. وإن دققنا النظر لعدسات الكاميرات الحديثة لوجدنا أن تصميم عين الإنسان مماثل جداً لها بل أن العينان تعملان بتناغم شديد بطريقة تؤهل الرياضي برمي الكرة لمسافة معينة أو ليسمحا لنا بتحديد بعد أو قرب السيارات العابرة.

نجد أيضاً أن العقل البشري شيء عجيب جداً وفريد في تكوينه. فله القدرة على التعلم والتحكم في أنشطة الجسم المختلفة بما فيها عدد ضربات القلب و التنفس وتحقيق توازن الجسم للمشي والركض والوقوف والجلوس بجانب القدرة على التركيز في شيء آخر. ويمكن للحاسبات الآلية التفوق على العقل البشري في العمليات الحسابية ولكنها لا تقارن بالعقل البشري عند آداء أي مهام المنطق. وللعقل قدرة مذهلة على التكيف. فإن الذين يعيشون في منطقة قريبة لخط القطار نجد أن العقل يصفي صوت القطارات فلا يدركون مرورها المتواصل.

وفيما يتعلق بالتصغير، فالجسد البشري أعجوبة متميزة. فعلى سبيل المثال، المعلومات اللازمة لتكرار جسم الإنسان بصورة كاملة، وذل يشمل كل التفاصيل، نجد أنها تختزن في حلزون مزدوج في الحمض النووي و في نواة كل من بلايين الخلايا في الجسم البشري. وأيضاً نجد أن الجسد البشري يمتاز عجباً في تكوين الجهاز العصبي خاصة بالمقارنة بإختراعات الإنسان من الأسلاك والكابلات البصرية. فكل خلية تدعى "خلية بسيطة". ولكن رغم صغر هذه الخلايا فهي في حد ذانها مصنع بأكمله يتعذر للأنسان حتى الآن فهم طريقة عمله. وبتقدم المجاهر يمكننا التركيز على الخلايا وإدراك آفاقها الغير محدودة. 

وبالنظر على خلية حديثة التخصيب، نجد أن من هذه الخلية الواحدة الموجودة في رحم الأم، تتكون الأنسجة المختلفة والأعضاء والأنظمة التي تؤثر على عمل كل هذه الأشياء معاً في وقت معين – وهذا شيء عجيب حقاً. ومثال على ذلك، الثقب الموجود في حاجز بطينات قلب الطفل حديث الولادة والذي يغلق في الوقت المناسب ليسمح بأكسدة الدم من الرئتين (والذي لا يتم حدوثه في رحم الأم).

أيضاً، نجد أن جهاز مناعة الجسم مجهز لمقاومة مختلف أنواع الأمراض بل وأن الجسم مجهز لإعادة إعمار جهاز المناعة نفسه. وذلك يتضمن إصلاح العظام (والتأهيل من كسور طفيفة أو فادحة). نعم، قد يأتي الوقت ويتغلب المرض على جسد الإنسان وذلك بسبب الخطيئة وسقوط العالم ولكننا لا ندرك كم من المرات قام جهاز مناعتنا بإنقاذنا من موت محقق.

ووظائف جسد الإنسان مذهلة. فالإنسان قادر على التحكم في الأشياء الثقيلة والكبيرة ونقلها ولكن في نفس الوقت قادر على التعامل مع الأشياء الرقيقة والقابلة للكسر برفق شديد. فيمكن للأنسان أن يطلق سهم من قوس مراراً وتكراراً حتى يبلغ الهدف ويمكنه أيضاً أن يقوم بالطباعة على الحاسب الآلي من غير أي تفكير، ويمكنه الحبو والمشي والجري والتسلق والسباحة ويمكنه أيضاً أن يقوم بأعمال بسيطة مثل تغيير لمبات كهربائية أو غسل أسنانه بالفرشاه أو إرتداء حذاؤه من غير أي تفكير. وبرغم من "بساطة" هذه الأنشطة، فالإنسان غير قادر بعد على برمجة إنسان آلي يتمكن من تأدية كل هذه الوظائف والأنشطة.

ووظيفة الجهاز الهضمي والكبد والأعضاء الهامة الأخرى، وطول عمر القلب، وتكوين الأعصاب والشرايين والجهاز الليمفاوي وقدرة الجهاز التناسلي على تكوين خلايا وتعقيد تكوين الأذن الوسطى وحواس الشم والتذوق وكثير من الأشياء الأخرى التي لا نفهمها أو ندركها – كل منها هى أعجوبة تفوق قدرة الأنسان.

حقاً لقد امتزنا عجباً. فنحن نقدم شكرنا وحمدنا لله الذي صنعنا من خلال إبنه يسوع المسيح ومنحنا إمتياز التمتع بمعرفته وحبه (مزمور 17:139-18 و 23-24).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل للبشر إرادة حرة؟

الجواب: إن كان مصطلح "إرادة حرة" يعني أن الله يعطي البشر الفرصة لإتخاذ قرارات تؤثر على مصيرهم، فإذاً الإجابة هى، نعم للبشر إرادة حرة. ونجد أن حالة خطيئة العالم متصلة اتصال مباشر بالقرارات التى قام آدم وحواء بإتخاذها. وكل ما هو مكتوب عن سقوط الإنسان يشير الى أنه نتيجة لإتخاذ إختيار خاطيء. ومن هذه النقطة أصبح للأفراد فرصة إختيار إتباع الله أو إختبار نتائج عدم إتخاذ ذلك القرار.

وحتى في ضوء إختيار الله لإبراهيم ونسله، فالأفراد سيكونوا مسؤلين أمام الله عن إختياراتهم. ونرى في العهد القديم أن الأفراد خارج شعب الله المختار (اسرائيل) كان لهم حرية إختيار الإيمان بالله وإتباعه (مثال: الأممين الذين غادروا مع شعب اسرائيل في سفر الخروج مثل راعوث وراحاب). ولهذا، ف (الله) الذي يختار يسمح أيضاً للأفراد بممارسة حرية الإختيار. وتشتهر الرسالة الى روميا بتفسير الخلاص وسيادة الله. ونرى في الرسالة استخدام مصطلحات مثل "إختار" و"سبق فعين"، الخ ومع هذا فنحن نرى بصورة واضحة في الرسالة أن مسئولية الإختيار تقع على عاتق الإنسان. 

وفي الجزء الذي يتناول خطيئة وعربدة البشر في الرسالة الى رومية، الله يعلن أن الغير مخلصون لا عذر لهم. وهذا الجزء يتناول بصورة خاصة الذين يرفضون إعلان الله عن وجوده من خلال خليقته (رومية 20:1-21).

وفي أجزاء أخرى نتعلم أنه: (1) من المتوقع أن يختار الأفراد أن يؤمنوا (يوحنا 16:3 ورومية 11:10، الخ). (2) للأفراد حرية الأختيار بأن يكونوا حكماء أو حمقى (متى 26:7). (3) الكتاب مقدم للإرشاد للخلاص – للقبول أو الرفض (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3 ويوحنا 30:20-31). (4) أسس المسيح إختيار الطاعة كعلامة لمحبتنا له (يوحنا 21:14).

إن ارادة الله لنا ألا يهلك أحد (بطرس الثانية 9:3)، ولذا لابد وأن يكون إختيار شخص آخر أن ينفصل البشر عن الله. الله يعلمنا أننا سنحصد ما نزرع – ويمكننا أننا نختار ما نحصده (غلاطية 7:6-8).

ومن التعاليم العديدة المقدمة لنا من الله نستنتج أن السامع له قدرة إختيار إتباع الله من عدمه. ويبدو أنه من الواقعي أن يحاسبنا الله عن قرارات نحن قادرون على إتخاذها. فالله العادل لن يتوقع منا الإختيار إن لم يكن لنا حرية فعل ذلك. ويبدو أنه من غير العدل أن يعاقب الذين لا إختيار لهم. فالله بسيادته المطلقة، خلق الجنس البشري مجهز بقدرة إتخاذ القرار والإرادة الحرة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل في قلب كل إنسان "فراغ على شكل الله"؟

الجواب: نجد أصل هذا التعبير في صلاة القديس أغسطين "لقد خلقتنا يارب لنفسك ، ولا راحة لقلوبنا إلا بك". فمعني الفراغ علي شكل الله هو شوق قلب الإنسان لشيء ليس بداخله. وسفر الجامعة 11:3 يشير الي "صنع الكل حسناً في وقته، وأيضاُ جعل الأبدية في قلبهم، التي بلاها لا يدرك الإنسان العمل الذي يعمله الله من البداية إلى النهاية". فقد خلق الله الإنسان لهدف أبدي، ولا يوجد أي شيء بعد السقوط يمكن أن يشبع قلب الإنسان بالتمام. وواضح جداً أن الله قد وضع "الأبدية" في قلوبنا، لأن الإنسان بطبيعته يرغب في الحياة الأبدية. وكل الأديان مبنية على هذا الإعتقاد وهذه الرغبة. وكل الأديان تعد الإنسان بالجنه أو شيء مماثل لها. ولا يرغب أي أحد في الموت، فالجميع يصبون الحياة الأبدية.

والمشكلة لا تكمن في الأبدية الموضوعة في قلب الإنسان، بل هو قلب الإنسان نفسه. وأرميا 9:17 يصف حالة القلب المتدهور: "القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس، من يعرفه؟" ويردد سليمان نفس المبدأ، "قلب بني البشر ملآن من الشر، والحماقة في قلبهم وهم أحياء، وبعد ذلك يذهبون إلى الأموات" (الجامعة 3:9). ويتفق العهد الجديد مع ذلك في (رومية 7:8) "لأن إهتمام الجسد هو عداوة الله، إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله، لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع". ونرى أيضاً في رومية (11:3) "ليس من يفهم، ليس من يطلب الله". فقلب الإنسان العادي الغير مجدد لا يوجد به فراغ على شكل الله، بل أن قلبه في حرب مع الله.

فهل هناك بالفعل "فراغ على شكل الله" في قلب الإنسان؟ نعم، ولكن عندما يسبب الله ذلك الفراغ فهو يملأه بعمل الروح القدس. وهذا يعرف بالتجديد وهو عمل الروح القدس حيث يعطي الإنسان الطبيعة الإلهية والحياة الإلهية (يوحنا 3:3-8 وتيطس 5:3). وهذا يتحقق فقط بقدرة الروح القدس من خلال تعاليم الكتاب المقدس (يوحنا 24:5). ورد فعل الإنسان يمكن أن يعرف بالفراغ علي شكل الله والذي خلقه الروح القدس ووضعه في قلب الخاطيء التائب، والنتيجة المترتبة ألا وهي الخلاص بعون الروح القدس ومن خلال يسوع المسيح. والذين لا يستجيبون لتبكيت الروح القدس – الذي يبكت ضمائرنا (يوحنا 8:16) – قد يتطلعوا للحياة الأبدية ولكنهم لن يجدوا طريق الحياة الأبدية والذي يمكن فقط الوصول اليه من خلال معرفة المسيح (يوحنا 6:14).

وللأسف، فإن الكثيرين بالبحث عن أشياء غير الله لملء ذلك الفراغ الذي بداخلهم، وإن كان ذلك الشيء هو عملهم أو عائلتهم أو رياضتهم المحببة، الخ. ولكنهم يبحثون عن أشياء غير أبدية فيظلوا غير مكتفيين. ومن الصحيح أن الناس الذي يبحثون عن متعة بعيداً عن الله يمكنهم أن يحققوا السعادة لفترة زمنية محددة. ولكن بالنظر الى سليمان، الذي حقق كل الغنى والنجاح والقوة في العالم – أي كل ما يرجوه الإنسان في العالم – نرى أن ذلك لم يشبعه. فقد قال أن كل هذه الأشياء "باطلة" أي أنه سعى لأشياء غير أبدية. وفي النهاية قال: "فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله: اتق الله واحفظ وصاياه، لأن هذا هو الإنسان كله" (سفر الجامعة 13:12).

فالفراغ على شكل الله موجود في قلوب الذين يقوم الروح القدس بتجديدهم. فإن أحسسنا بتبكيت الروح القدس، يجب وأن نستجيب بإيماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح. فالفراغ الذي على شكل الله، لن ولا يملؤه إلا سواه.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش بدون الله؟

الجواب: خلافاً لمزاعم الملحدين وخلافه عبر القرون، لا يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش بدون الله. وفي حين أنه يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش حياته بدون أن يعترف بالله، ولكن لا يستطيع العيش بدون إدراك حقيقة الله.

كخالق، أسس الله الحياة البشرية. بالقول أنه يمكن للإنسان أن يعيش بدون الله، وكأننا نقول أن هناك ساعة ولكن لا يوجد صانع للساعات أو أن هناك قصة ولكن لم يقم أحد بكتابتها. فنحن مدينين بكينونتنا لله الذي خلقنا على صورته كشبهه (تكوين 27:1). ووجودنا يعتمد على الله إن إعترفنا بوجوده أم لم نعترف.

كرزاق، الله دائماً ما يعطي الحياة (مزمور 10:104-32). هو الحياة (يوحنا 6:14)، وكل خليقته مرتبطة بقوة المسيح (كولوسي 17:1). وحتى الذين يرفضون الله، يتلقون قوتهم منه: " لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فأنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين" (متى 45:5). ففكرة حياة الإنسان بدون الله هو تماماً مثل زهرة بلا ماء.

كفادي، الله يعطي حياة أبديه لمن يؤمن. هناك حياة في المسيح وهو نور الإنسان (يوحنا 4:1). أتى المسيح ليمنحنا حياة "حياة أفضل" (يوحنا 10:10). وكل الذين يؤمنون به يعدهم الحياة الأبدية معه (يوحنا 15:3-16). فلكي يعيش الإنسان – حق الحياة – لا بد وأن يعرف الله (يوحنا 17:3).

بدون الله، تكون حياة الإنسان جسدية فقط. حذر الله آدم وحواء يوم عصيانهم بأنهم "موتأ تموتا" (تكوين 17:2). وكما نعلم أنهم قاموا بعصيان الله، ولكنهم لم يموتا جسدياً في ذلك اليوم، بل، ماتا روحياً. شيء في داخلهم قد مات – وفقدوا الحياة الروحية التي إختبروها بشركتهم مع الله، وحرية التمتع به – وبراءة وطهارة نفوسهم.

ولقد لعن آدم الذي خلق ليعيش ويعبد الله. وما كان يعزم الله أن يكون من التراب الي المجد أصبح تراب الى تراب يعود. ومثل أدم، يعيش الإنسان اليوم لفترة زمنية على الأرض. وربما يبدو ذلك الشخص سعيداً، فهناك ما يمكن التمتع به على الأرض.

وهناك البعض الذين يرفضون الله ويعيشون حياة التمرد والعصيان. وربما تبدو حياتهم الجسدية سهلة ومريحة. فالكتاب يخبرنا أن هناك قدر معين من الإبتهاج بالخطيئة (عبرانيين 25:11). ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أن ذلك شيء وقتي، وأن الحياة في هذه الأرض قصيرة (مزمور 3:90-12). وسرعان ما سيدرك الإنسان مثل الإبن الضال أن فرح العالم لا يدوم (لوقا 13:15-15).

ولكن ليس كل من يعصي الله هو إنسان متهور. فهناك الكثير من الذين لم يقبلوا خلاص الله، يعيشوا حياة منظبطة ورصينة – بل ربما سعيدة ورغدة. والكتاب المقدس يقدم مباديء يمكن لأي فرد الإستفادة منها مثل الإخلاص، الأمانة، التعفف، الخ وسفر الأمثال 3:22 يعتبر مثالاً للحقائق العامة. ولكن المشكلة أن عندما لا يعرف الإنسان الله تحد حياته لهذا العالم فقط. والحياة السهلة على الأرض لا تعني سهولة الحياة الأبدية - أنظر المثل الموجود في لوقا 16:12-21، والحديث الذي تبادله المسيح مع الشاب الغني في متى 16:19-23.

بدون الله، يصبح الإنسان غير مكتفي حتى في حياته الأرضية. قال توماس ميرتون أن الإنسان ليس على سلام مع أخية الإنسان لأنه ليس له سلام مع نفسه، وأنه سيظل قلق لأنه ليس له سلام مع الله.

والبحث عن السعادة في حد ذاته مؤشر لإضطراب في حياة الإنسان. ولقد إكتشف الإنسان على عبر العصور أن السعادة الوقتية تؤدي الى إكتئاب أعمق. وشعور مستمر بأنه هناك "شيء ليس على مايرام" ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يتغلب علىذلك الشعور. ونجد أن الملك سليمان قد تمتع بكل لذات العالم وتحدث عن ما اكتشفه في سفر الجامعة. ولقد إكتشف أن العلم في حد ذاته، عقيم (سفر الجامعة 12:1-18). وأن الثراء والمتعة، بلا نفع (1:2-11)، وأن المادية، حماقة (12:2-23)، وأن الثراء، سراب (أصحاح 6).

واكتشف أن الحياة هبة من الله (12:3-13)، وأن الطريقة الوحيدة للحياة، هى مخافة الله: "اتق الله واحفظ وصاياه، لأن هذا هو الإنسان كله. لأن الله يحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة، على كل خفي، إن كان خيراً أو شراً" (13:12-14).

فلذا نجد أن الحياة أكثر جداً من جرد كياننا المادي على الأرض. ويقول يسوع "مكتوب، ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (متى 4:4). ليس بالخبز (وجودنا المادي) ولكن كلمة الله (وجودنا الروحي) هو ما يحيينا. وقال بليز باسكال أنه " باطل أيها الإنسان أن تبحث بداخلك عن دواء الشقاء" فالإنسان يمكنه أن يجد الحياة والسعادة الحقيقة من خلال معرفته بالله.

بدون الله، مصير الإنسان هو الموت. فالإنسان بدون الله مائت روحياً، فعند نهاية حياة الإنسان جسدياً – يواجه الموت الأبدي – و الإنفصال الأبدي عن الله. وفي لوقا 19:16-31 يعيش الغني حياته بلا تفكير في الله، بينما يعاني اليعازر ولكنه يتمتع بمعرفة الله. وبعد موتهما، يدركا نتائج اختيارهما. فيرفع الرجل الغني عينيه وهو في لب الجحيم، ويدرك متأخراً أن الحياة أكثر من مجرد وقت أرضي. بينما ينعم اليعازر بالفردوس. ويدرك الرجلان أن حياتهما الأرضية القصيرة لا تقارن بحياتهم الأبدية.

الإنسان خليقة فريدة. ولقد جعل الله الأبدية في قلب كل منا (سفر الجامعة 11:3)، وهذا الشعور بمصير لا ينتهي هو احساس يكتمل بمعرفة الله وحده.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: كيف تخلق النفوس البشرية؟

الجواب: هناك وجهتان نظر كتابيتان لشرح خليقة النفوس. (1) النظرية الأولى هي أن النفس والجسد يولدا من الوالدين الجسديين. وتبنى النظرية على أن: (أ) في سفر التكوين 7:2، نفخ الله نسمة حياة في آدم، فصار "نفساً حية". ولا يذكر الكتاب تكرر هذا الحدث ثانية. (ب) كان لآدم ولداُ مثله كشبهه (تكوين 3:5). فيبدو أن نسل آدم "نفوس حية" من غير أن ينفخ الله فيهم. (ج) تكوين 2:2-3 يشير الى أن الله قد أكمل عمله الإبداعي. (د) خطيئة آدم تؤثر على كل البشر – جسدياً وروحياً – فمن المنطقياً أن يكون الإنسان توارث جسده ونفسه من والديه. ونقطة ضعف هذه النظرية تكمن في أنه من غير المنطقي أن يتوارث الإنسان شيء غير مادي (أي النفس) من خلال عملية فسيولوجية بحتة. فصحة النظرية تعتمد على كون النفس والجسد جزئان لا ينفصمان. 

(2) والنظرية الثانية ترجح أن الله يصنع نفساً جديدة كلما تحبل إمرأة. وهذا ما آمن به آباء الكنيسة الأوائل ومايؤيده الكتاب المقدس. أولاً، يفرق الكتاب بين مصدر الجسد ومصدر النفس (الجامعة 7:12 وأشعياء 42:5 وزكريا 1:21 وعبرانيين 9:12). ثانياً، إن قام الله بخلق كل نفس وقت إحتياجها، فذلك يعضد معتقد إنفصال الجسد عن النفس. ونقطة ضعف هذه النظرية تكمن في ما هو موجود في سفر التكوين 2:2-3 حيث يشير الى أن الله قد أكمل الخليقة. أيضاً، حيث أن البشرية كلها بما في ذلك الأجساد، الأرواح، والنفوس مصابة بداء الخطيئة، فكيف إذاً تصاب النفس إن كان الله يخلق نفساً كلما حبلت إمرأة؟

وهناك إعتقاد ثالث ولكنه غير كتابي، ألا وهو أن الله قد قام بخلق جميع النفوس في وقت واحد. ثم "الحق" نفس لكل فرد وقت أن حبلت به أمه. وهذا المعتقد يرجح وجود "مخزن للنفوس" في السماء حيث يختزن الله النفوس الى أن يلحقها بجسد بشري. ومن الواضح أن هذا المعتقد غير مسيحي بل أنه ما يؤمن به بعض الأديان الأخرى التي تنادي بإعادة الخلق.

وإن كانت النظرية الأولى أم الثانية صحيحة، فالإثنان يتفقان على أن النفوس لا توجد قبل التصور (لحظة الحمل). وهذا يتفق مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. فالنفوس البشرية لا توجد قبل أن تصور. فإن كان الله يقوم بخلق نفس جديدة لحظة الحمل أم أنه نظم عملية إنجابية تسمح بخلق النفوس – فالله هو في النهاية خالق كل نفس.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: هل نفس الإنسان خالدة أم بائدة؟

الجواب: مما لا شك فيه أن نفس الإنسان خالدة. ونرى ذلك بوضوح فيما هو مدون في العهدين القديم والجديد. مزامير 26:22 ومزامير 6:23 ومزامير 7:49-9 والجامعة 7:12 ودانيال 2:12-3 ومتى 46:25 وكورنثوس الأولى 12:15-19. ودانيال 2:12 يقول "وكثيرون من الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون، هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية، وهؤلاء إلى العار للإزدراء الأبدي" وبالمثل فالمسيح نفسه قال عن الخطاة: "فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية" (متى 46:25). وبإستخدام نفس الكلمة في اللغة العبرية للإشارة الى "العقاب" والحياة"، فأنه من الواضح أن للخطاة والصالحين نفس أبدية خالدة.

وتعليم الكتاب الواضح هو أن كل الناس مخلصون أم خطاة، سيقضون أبديتهم في السماء أو في الجحيم. فالحياة الحقيقية أو حياتنا الروحية لن تنتهي بموت أجسادنا. فنفوسنا ستعيش للأبد، سواء في حضرة الله في السماء إن كنا مخلصون، أو في عقاب الجحيم إن رفضنا عطية الله بالخلاص. وفي الحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس لا يعدنا فقط بخلود نفوسنا بل بالقيامة الجسدية أيضاً. وهذا الرجاء هو لب الإيمان المسيحي (كورنثوس الأولى 12:15-19).

وفي حين أن أرواحنا خالدة، فمن المهم أن ندرك أننا ليس الله. فالله أزلي أبدي ليس له بداية أو نهاية. فالله كان وسيكون إلى الأبد. ولكن كل الكائنات المخلوقة الأخرى، سواء بشرية أو ملائكية محدودة حيث لها بداية محددة. وبالرغم من أن نفوسنا ستعيش للأبد متى نأتي الى حيز الوجود، لكن الكتاب المقدس لا يعلمنا أن نفوسنا كانت موجودة على الدوام. فنفوسنا أبدية لأن الله خلقها هكذا، ولكن كان لنا بداية محددة وكان هناك وقت لم نوجد فيه.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: لم خلقنا الله؟

الجواب: الإجابة القصيرة لسؤال "لم خلقنا الله؟" هي لمسرته – ويقول سفر الرؤيا 11:4 "أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء، وهى بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت". وكولوسي 16:1 يردد نفس الشيء: "فإنه فيه خلق الكل: مافي السماوات وما على الأرض، مايري وما لايري، سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق". وخلقنا لمسرة الله لا تعني أن البشرية قد خلقت لتسلية الله. الله يحب الخليقة ويستمتع بالخلق. وهو يتمتع بالعلاقات الشخصية التي يكونها مع البشر.

وكوننا مخلوقين كمثل الله كشبهه (تكوين 27:1)، لنا القدرة على معرفة الله – ومحبته وعبادته وخدمته وأن نتمتع بالشركة معه. فالله لم يخلق البشر لإحتياجه لهم. فالله لا يحتاج شيء. ومن الأزل لم يشعر بالوحدة، فهو لم يكن يبحث عن صديق. وهو يحبنا ولكن هذا مختلف عن إحتياجه لنا. فإن لم نوجد سيظل الله كما هو – لا يتغير (ملاخي 6:3). "فقال الله لموسى: "أهيه الذي أهيه". وقال: "هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل: أهيه أرسلني اليكم" (خروج 14:3) لم يكن غير راض عن كينونته الأبدية. فعندما خلق الكون، عمل مابدا له، وحيث أن الله كامل، فأن أعماله كاملة. "ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن جداً" (تكوين 31:1).

أيضاً لم يقم الله بخلق "أقران" أو مخلوقات مساوية لشخصه. ومن المنطقي ألا يفعل ذلك. فإن قام الله بخلق مخلوق آخر مساو له في القدرة والعقل والكمال، فأنه لن يكون بعد الإله الواحد الحق، فمن المستحيل أن يكون هناك إلهان. "إنك قد أريت لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله. ليس آخر سواه" (تثنية 35:4). فأي شيء يخلقه الله سيكون بالضرورة أقل منه. فالخليقة لا يمكن وأن تكون أعظم من الخالق.

بإدراك سلطة وقدسية الله الكاملة، لا يسيعنا إلا وأن نتعجب بأنه يأخذ الإنسان "وتنقصه قليلاً عن الملائكة، وبمجد وبهاء تكلله" (مزمور 5:8)، وأنه يتنازل ويدعونا "أصدقاء" (يوحنا 14:15-15). فلماذا خلقنا الله؟ لقد خلقنا الله لمسرته ولكي نسر نحن خليقته بمعرفتنا به.​


----------

